# Cubing - Present, Near Future, Future



## guitardude7241 (Aug 19, 2009)

I saw the thread in the begginer's forum about the future of cubing. I could say Fridrich has found it's end. Well, maybe a second faster on average, but not too much(not saying it's slow, it's rather fast). But there's the methods that aren't explored by too many, such as ZZ and ZB. EJF2L has come up recently, and the masters of Roux have gotten a tad faster(obviously by practice, and practice alone). I know Jason Baum is learning ZB, and that has quite a few algorithms. I've heard talk of marking out OLL and PLL and using 1LLL. Does anybody know how many different cases there'd be for 1LLL? I've thought the averaging of sub-9.5 and lower would come by methods with lower move counts, or a knowledge of much more algorithms, or(I'd think it'd be unlikely) some super-hybrid. Has anybody come up with very efficient methods/possibly efficient methods(with work, of course) other than the ones we know?


----------



## qqwref (Aug 19, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> Does anybody know how many different cases there'd be for 1LLL?


1211 not counting inverses/mirrors. I don't think it's possible to learn.



guitardude7241 said:


> Has anybody come up with very efficient methods/possibly efficient methods(with work, of course) other than the ones we know?


We wouldn't know about it, would we?


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 19, 2009)

True, qq, 1211 plus inverses and mirrors would be a huge amount. But then again if someone were to put like 20-30 years into it, they'd have 1LLL down pat. At least that's what I'd think. 

And sorry about that oxymoron there.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Aug 19, 2009)

1LLL would never be worth it for speedsolving, and pretty much not worth it for FMC.


----------



## amostay2004 (Aug 19, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> True, qq, 1211 plus inverses and mirrors would be a huge amount. But then again if someone were to put like 20-30 years into it, they'd have 1LLL down pat. At least that's what I'd think.
> 
> And sorry about that oxymoron there.



20-30 years of practice and algo-memorizing for something that could at best make you average 1-1.5secs faster (and that's if you're damn good at recognizing the different thousand cases)...not feasible


----------



## qqwref (Aug 20, 2009)

Well, maybe it's theoretically possible to do something like that, but I can't see anyone having that level of dedication for cubing. (In that time, incidentally, you'd probably want to use something much better than F2L.) I guess we'll have to wait and see if cubing will even last another 20 years. The first wave didn't last anywhere near that long.


----------



## Novriil (Aug 20, 2009)

better learn all the positions of the cube  and then do it all with one alg.. With the most of 29 moves


----------



## SparkZer00 (Aug 20, 2009)

I think that a nice fridrich variation would be x-cross, multi slotting, zb f2l, zbll


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 20, 2009)

Im exploring ZB~
I agree with sparkzer00. Thats a nice variation.

The next step is to improve and optimize fridrich (or petrus, ZBLL would very well compliment petrus.)

EDIT: Back in april or so, i went to a competition with Jason at it. (Chattahoochee 09)
I heard he was no longer learning ZB.


----------



## Faz (Aug 20, 2009)

I think speedcubing has sub 9 average potential. Breandan has had sub 9.5 averages.


----------



## Escher (Aug 20, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> I think speedcubing has sub 9 average potential. Breandan has had sub 9.5 averages.



Harris Chan certainly has. Not sure about Breandan.


----------



## guitardude7241 (Aug 20, 2009)

Who's Breandan?


----------



## ConnorCuber (Aug 20, 2009)

Escher said:


> fazrulz said:
> 
> 
> > I think speedcubing has sub 9 average potential. Breandan has had sub 9.5 averages.
> ...








I know about this one average of 5, perhaps he's done more than this.


----------



## brunson (Aug 20, 2009)

guitardude7241 said:


> Who's Breandan?


http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...tId=&regionId=&pattern=Breandan&search=Search


----------



## Escher (Aug 21, 2009)

ConnorCuber said:


> I know about this one average of 5, perhaps he's done more than this.



I guess you missed this?


----------



## OLLiver (Sep 4, 2015)

Well faz look where we are now. hehe.
6 YEAR THREAD BUMP FTW. 
ZB needs more looking at in my opinion


----------



## stoic (Sep 4, 2015)

Lol. Top quality bumpage


----------



## StachuK1992 (Sep 4, 2015)

This is one thing I still agree with myself on 6 years later. That doesn't happen too often.


----------



## shadowslice e (Sep 4, 2015)

Novriil said:


> better learn all the positions of the cube  and then do it all with one alg.. With the most of 29 moves



Regarding the post here, wasn't this around the time Snyder claimed he had Snyder 3 which averaged 30 moves? Whatever happened to that?


----------

